# Anyone have a picture of a chocolate standard?



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose is a chocolate poodle I believe. People call him Chocolate Moose


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

When he was tiny.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Mostly the color of his face and paws now.

He gets light only if we let it grow and in the sun.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

brown - http://www.cantope-standard-poodles.com/Kahlua age 1 yr.jpg

red - http://www.pet-net.net/retniw/images/miles15mon2.jpg

silver - http://www.silver-standardpoodles.com/images/silvershamu1.jpg

From your picture on the other site, he looks red to me, not chocolate or silver. If his coloring isn't perfect, that's probably just a fault. I had a poodle that was pure white except for this cream stripe down her back...that fur was always a different texture too.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Seems to me that whatever he is, he can't be a silver. Silvers are born black. He might be a silver beige or a cafe au lait, though. My dog Marley was dark brown when he was born. The color you see in the avatar is pretty accurate.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Teddy was much darker brown when I first got him. He always had some silver hairs too and now he is almost totally silver - his top knot is all silver curls even when long. I wish I had a camera so I could show you a picture. Anyway, because I never saw a brown dog with silver hair intertwining I thought that was what a chocolate poodle was. But now I am guessing he is not chocolate. who knows - someday a picture!thanks


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thats not him on the side - thats Ginger - she is Red. I think Teddy has some mixture of different kinds of poodles - he was rescued from a breeder along with a lot of others and one was a party poodle - we think maybe she was his mother because he had some reddish hair on his snout and ears when we first got him and he has that little white spot on the top of the right leg. He was very dark but I didn't realize how dark until I posted the pix of the two of them wet from the pool. He is so much lighter now and shaved he is silver - who knows what he will be when hair grows in lol I love that silver beige that Marley is.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a gorgious color brown - it really looks like chocolate. I don't know why I thought Teddy was chocolate lol who knows what he is!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

In Standard's a brown is just considered brown. I refered to a brown as chocolate ( thats what is looks like to me) but was corrected from a few breeders and groomers. Your dog looks to me like he is a cafe au lait. They are usually that brown and eventually turn the beige/silver color that is refered to as cafe au lait. The sun also really lightens the hair in a odd way on that color Poodle. It almost looks orangy in some area from being in the sun.

I just got a new boy 2 days ago now and he is a cafe au lait. However he is still that brown color your dog is. Mine is only 9 months but you can slightly tell his coat is changing colors. they say it can take a good few years before they get the color in. (for some not all) 

Please correct me if Im wrong but thats just what I have been told and I think I read that on the AKC site also. I mean the name of his color being brown.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Cafe Au Lait and Silver Beige are quite different and this link can explain a bit more.

Yes the AKC states the colors are black, white, blue, gray, silver, brown, cafe-au-lait, apricot and cream.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I went on the site and itis very helpfu but what do they mean by liver points?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

That mean the nose, eye rims and paw pads are liver/flesh colored and they have amber eyes.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link...great info. I must of been on that site for an hour. I want to experiment with a different clip now. lol 

Thanks again


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

on the liver points - ok Teddy has amber eyes but his nose is brown. I have seen pix of dogs that look like him but don't know what they call them. that is why I wanted a pix of a chocolate poodle. I guess he is just a mix. The home he came from had a lot of dogs and the woman was old and the dogs were taken away from her - he was very thin - not fixed and had so social skills - not even really housebroken and he was about 2. He is good now but I imagine there was a lot of 'mating' going on there! lol He was fixed before I adopted him. but he totally acts like a puppy still - drives me crazy sometimes! lol Always want to play and the other dogs get annoyed.
thanks


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Marley's eyes are amber, too, with dark brown fur around the eyes. His nose, nails, and foot pads are also dark brown.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Marley is a beautiful dog. Teddy not quite so light but maybe he will be eventually - don't you wish we could all meet and let our dogs play together. It would be such fun!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I'm not sure that Marley is any lighter -- it is really hard to tell shades from these pictures. The pictures of Marley when he is in the bright California sunlight make him look much lighter than he is, I think.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

And yes, it would be great if we could get all our dogs together to play!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope Teddy 'grows up' to be as beautiful as Marley. look at this comparison - I still can't get over it! Teddy at 2 and Teddy at 3


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I think Teddy is beautiful now!!! What a striking change in just a year.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, now I wish his personality or temperment would change. He is stubborn - soooo stubborn and hard to train. he paces and paces and won't lay down until you practically scream at him. And he won't leave the other dogs alone! Always wants to play. Sometimes I think maybe he has some brain damage too - I don't know - he just doesn't get it sometimes - or maybe he's fooling me. ha ha


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He is fooling you. 

Moose is VERY stubborn too, and frankly doesn't listen to anyone but me. In fact if he's being bad and no one else can control him they say 'I`m gonna get daddy' or they say "todddddddd" and he drops what he has and is good. It's amazing how _smart_ they really are.

Moose also thinks every other dog wants to play when we are on a walk but if he's tied up out front when I`m working and someone or dog walks by he goes into "protection mode" and will growl and bark at them. I can get him to stop ONLY by telling him to sit. Sitting is somehow the way I "control" him. I can have him sit, he will stop barking, and if Isay "go get it" (again only me) he will run after whatever I point too if he can't find he he`ll look back for guidance. This is fun to do with squirrels in the back yard


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ha ha ha - I know you are right! When my son tells him to lay down - he finally does! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a picture of my boy. He is 9 months and is a cafe au lait. Of course his coat isn't in yet but I can see tons of lighter hairs on his back. He just looks like a light brown now but has the liver points. Both parents were the cafe la lait too.


----------



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Stunning pictures, gorgeous dog!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

The twin


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

cafe aulait is a beautiful color! poodles are so beautiful aren't they? lol


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Poodle Up - your spoo is so dark choc. Did you know when you purchased him/her that it would likely stay that dark? If so, how did you know that?
I would love to get one that will stay on the dark side but when I question breeders, I get some that tell me I can have a pretty good idea and other breeders say there is no way of knowing.


----------



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)

Lucky so far i guess but she is still one year young. the father is about 5 and he is still dark.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Proper terminology is brown not chocolate 

Unfortunately my brown minis fade out early. Around the 18mths mark. They go cafe au leit

This is Dixie 









Her mum Brat, where its red is burn from the sun


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what beautiful dogs!!! TEddy still doesnt look like anyone ha ha - I have a calendar and one of the pix looks like him. He just has the silver and ash brown intertwiing.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro,

Wouldn't your browns really be Cafe's from the beginning then? All Cafe's are born brown and at about 1 - 2 yrs they do there coat change. My boy is 9 months and is just starting his coat change. 

A true brown would not fade that early or at all right?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh.... I meant to tell you that she is a beautiful mini.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Brat is so beautiful - I love the hair do! Imight try that with Ginger when her hair grows longer


----------

